# What JB Gapps do you use?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The latest official JB Gapps is from 7/26 and is a bit old. That said, I know there are some inverted, themed, and other Gapps out there as well.

So I was just curious, what Gapps do YOU use for Jelly Bean? Do you use the tried-and-true official ones or do you use something else? Why?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Tried & true goo.im gapps. They do seem to be getting old, but I haven't had a problem with them. I guess no news is good news...


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been using the JustinBean Inverted apps. Uses Aroma installer so I can pick and choose what I want to install and they're updated.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Formula's are money. I like them better than 7/26 for some reason.

Justinbean if I want it murdered out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a quick link to the alternate ones? I'd love to find some good clean dark ones. Hadn't heard of em till now

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

JustinBean Gapps
Formula's Gapps - I think this is what's being referred to although I don't know if there's VZW-specific stuff in here or not. Never used them personally.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

great, thanks. the gmail from justinbeans is not working, white text on white list background. other than that all of them are great.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> great, thanks. the gmail from justinbeans is not working, white text on white list background. other than that all of them are great.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


That's because you're running a theme using theme chooser that isn't themed properly.

Switch to system theme and tell me what you see









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

will this justinbeans gapps play nice with themes? I want to try them out, but I also run themes on my AOKP, and I don't want there to be any bugs because of it.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> That's because you're running a theme using theme chooser that isn't themed properly.
> 
> Switch to system theme and tell me what you see
> 
> ...


makes sense, but there's no way I'll ever switch back from mattedblues lol.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> will this justinbeans gapps play nice with themes? I want to try them out, but I also run themes on my AOKP, and I don't want there to be any bugs because of it.


I'd say 95% of themes work perfect. I'm no dev, so be easy on me here, but I believe it's some XML edit that is done different that causes it. I asked a dev buddy of mine about it and he explained it like that.

SSD themes don't work so well, but they work. Just flash it and try it, man. If you find some white on white, just dirty flash regular gapps.

Be adventurous 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> will this justinbeans gapps play nice with themes? I want to try them out, but I also run themes on my AOKP, and I don't want there to be any bugs because of it.


I use the mattedblues theme and everything except gmail works great, gmail has a white on white issue so I just replaced it with the regular gmail.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I'd say 95% of themes work perfect. I'm no dev, so be easy on me here, but I believe it's some XML edit that is done different that causes it. I asked a dev buddy of mine about it and he explained it like that.
> 
> SSD themes don't work so well, but they work. Just flash it and try it, man. If you find some white on white, just dirty flash regular gapps.
> 
> ...


I will indeed. lol

Also, SSD? I thought i knew all the lingo on here, but not familiar with that one. lol


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Something something darkside. Popular set of themes...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

